# Mbuna aggresion



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I read a post by Navigator Black last summer about adding water movement to his tank of Geophagus Cichlids who were fighting after he watched a video on them in there natural environment continually swimming against the current expanding a lot of energy, and how it calmed his tank right down allowing for him to see their natural behavior rather then all the fighting. So being the great follower that I am *#3 I tried it as all the Mbuna videos show heavy water currents as well, and to take it further unpacked them a bit by moving them from a 4' x 2' footprint tank to a 6x2 tank. The results have been great, no more dead fish!!! The tank holds some of the most aggressive cichlids there are and infighting is minimal.
















Not claiming this as a miracle cure or anything but it has worked for me and you may want to try it.(much easier then rearranging 500 lbs of rock weekly)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nav always got it right!I actually have re-read some of his post.I really miss him,you can't go wrong following his advice,and CONGRATS on achieving"harmony".Tank and fish look awesome!


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

Now that's a tank! I like the look of the tanks. They are truly impressive.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

looks great!
The little black end adapter fell off my maxi jet for the circulator. I cant find it. Its buried in the substrate. I like to adjust my circulation every month or so. So far no aggression and I have a few in there. 
What's your most aggressive mbuna? The red top cobalt mabama mbunas we have are pretty fiesty.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

rayray74 said:


> looks great!
> The little black end adapter fell off my maxi jet for the circulator. I cant find it. Its buried in the substrate. I like to adjust my circulation every month or so. So far no aggression and I have a few in there.
> What's your most aggressive mbuna? The red top cobalt mabama mbunas we have are pretty fiesty.


Toss up between the Bumblebees or the Demasonis. If the demasonis were more then half the size of the Bumblebees it would be them hands down.


----------

